# World's Biggest Indoor Railway (update)



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*I received this from a non-modeling friend this morning. *
*JackM*


*GERMAN WONDERLAND*
*Remember the two brothers, in Germany, who had a wonderful model railway that was something to see? **This is an update for their German Wonderland. **There have been little clips about this place for the past few years, it is still not finished but is growing to that conclusion as they will soon run out of space. **A short review, it was started by two brothers as a place to show their hobby, it started growing by leaps & bounds. Soon they were joined by other 'Model Railroad Clubs' and other craftsmen. Some were electricians, model makers, Carpenters, computer programmers. Their wives would stop by to see what they were doing and usually bring them a lunch. **One thing led to another. Three of the ladies had worked at a bakery, several visitors would ask if they had a snack bar. The Idea was planted; some of the carpenters came and built a nice restaurant area for the bakery and a kitchen too. If the fresh Coffee smell didn't get you then the bakery definitely would. **This was about 5 years ago. One of the breweries came and furnished all of the tables and chairs, serving counter and, etc. **Their latest finished area is the airport. Planes look like they are flying and landing.*

*Click below ( sound on ) :-*

*https://www.youtube.com/embed/ACkmg3Y64_s?rel=0*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That video was uploaded to YouTube in 2011 !


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

My mistake ! I didn't recall the boats-in-water the last time I saw it !

JackM


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! It is always great to watch their videos! Astounding work and animation... funny though that "inanimate objects" (trains, cars, airplanes, boats) are the vast majority of what is "animated" and the "animate objects" (people) are, for the most part, inanimate!


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Every time I see an article about this fantastic layout I can't help but think back to the NY Worlds Fair in 1964 and the fantastic Spectrackular display. It turns out that the owner was from Britain. Since my mother was also British she had a long talk with the owner and I was able to ask him questions. Quite a thrill. Check out this link. 
http://www.worldsfairphotos.com/nywf64/booklets/blc-spectrackular-news.pdf


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

In one of their 



 they show that they are planning to build a bridge across a river/canal to the building on the opposite side, where they are planning to take over two floors. This is modelling on an industrial scale.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have asked this before but never got an answer.

What scale is this railroad?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

HO.

You can (somewhat) tell because that's the scale of the Faller car system that all their driving around the layout vehicles are.


----------



## Semper Fi (Dec 28, 2014)

First time I have seen it.... amazing!

Ernie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

worse than reviving old threads, is to leave a useless one liner.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, practice what you preach. If you don't like the thread, skip it.

Ferro.....drop me about a quarter mil and I will make it happen......


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ferro,

Toms layout is great too. Same dollars....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you missed all my sermons. 




armorsmith said:


> Greg, practice what you preach. If you don't like the thread, skip it.
> 
> Ferro.....drop me about a quarter mil and I will make it happen......


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg come down from your pulpit and enjoy life.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

But who would conduct the rituals to cast off the evil and selfish act of 'Thread Resurrection'? 

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I preach not resurrecting old threads for no reason, and one liners, practices not acceptable on most forums.

Also pete, another rule is no personal remarks, which clearly you are violating.




Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, since I "resurrected" this thread, allow me to apologize profusely for my actions. 

Only, one thing....how would I have known this subject was threaded before? I haven't been a member forever, nor do I read all threads.

And anyway, a few people chimed in that they had never seen the video before and appreciated learning about it's existence. It would seem that there was some value in my unintentionally reviving the thread.

But at least I didn't re-thread via a one-liner. Anyone who's ever seen any posting I've ever made knows that I've never violated the one-liner rule. 

JackM

Any I always seem to have some stupid afterthought.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg no personal attack just saying to enjoy life. Life is to short to get upset with some of the posts here. Pete out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, had enough personal attacks, so thanks Pete, I appreciate it.

Jack I was talking about Ferroeqqus not you... his posts are gone now..... he resurrected the thread with no contribution, and with a one liner.. he was new and he was posting all over the site on _years_ old threads, and not contributing anything. I had suggested he start his own thread before, but he kept at it.

Well, he is gone now, his old user name has been changed to 876, he wrote 8 posts, and 5 of them are deleted, perhaps they were deleted by the management.



Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg - no insult taken, although I did think the subsequent comments were about my bringing up the old (as it turned out) "humungous layout" deal. I just now finished reading comments in the "sociology of model..." thread, which made things more clear to me.

Irregardless (my Dad often used that word - I think it should be "regardless"), I don't take things here too seriously. Ballasting my track...now THAT I take serious!

JackM


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack you do not have to apologize for anything. Yes it was on youtube years ago that does not mean everyone has seen it. Nor do the folks here read all of the posts that are on here. Pete


----------

